# Big Trout in Galveston Bay



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I had a very nice trip this morning with guide Capt Ryan Battistoni (www.fishgalvestonbays.com) . I told him I just wanted to target big trout. He took us to a spot and we got out to wade. We saw fish popping up way in the distance and ended up wading quite a ways before making a cast. Once we got there, we started throwing topwaters. I was throwing a Super Spook in chartreuse and I think he was throwing a Mirrolure. I got a really nice one on the Spook, then a couple small ones, then lost an even nicer one that took off and spit the hook after I got it right next to me, and then had an absolute monster blow up on it but fail to hook up. After that it got a little slower, so I started throwing croaker and got another hefty trout, a couple reds, a ladyfish, and a real beauty of a trout. I didn't weigh or measure it as I wanted to let it go, but it's the biggest one shown in the pics below. Meanwhile Capt Ryan was getting some decent trout here and there on his topwater. We then took a break as the bite had died down, and then gave it another go from around 11-1. It was much slower, and we just boated a few redfish and called it a day. The quality was definitely there today, and I highly recommend Capt Ryan.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

A little warm for waders huh? Nice fish tho.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> A little warm for waders huh? Nice fish tho.


I was debating but it turned out to be quite comfortable.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------

